# cliffhanger = ανοιχτό φινάλε | αμφίρροπη αναμέτρηση



## nickel (Sep 17, 2009)

Τον καιρό του νικελόντεον, υπήρχαν οι ταινίες σε συνέχειες (serial films), ταινίες δράσης ή μελοδράματα που κάθε επεισόδιό τους έληγε με κάποια *σκηνή κορύφωσης της αγωνίας* (cliffhangers). Ο όρος _cliffhanger_ —προφανώς από την κλασική σκηνή κάποιου ήρωα που έμενε κρεμασμένος στο χείλος του γκρεμού, να περιμένει το επόμενο επεισόδιο για να δει με ποιο δραματουργικό εύρημα (dramatic device, plot device) θα γλίτωνε την πτώση στο κενό— πρωτοκαταγράφεται το 1937 για να περιγράψει αυτές τις ταινίες σε συνέχειες με τις πολλαπλές κορυφώσεις της αγωνίας (OED: Amer. Speech XII. 318/1 Cliff-hangers, type of serial melodrama) αλλά και τα αντίστοιχα ραδιοφωνικά μελοδράματα, και στη συνέχεια διάφορες καταστάσεις με σασπένς, ακόμα και μια αμφίρροπη μάχη / αναμέτρηση.

Να σημειώσω και τον όρο *ανοιχτό φινάλε* (_open ending_, γαλλικό _fin ouverte_), που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για το *cliffhanger (ending)*.

*cliffhanger*
Websters:
1: an adventure serial or melodrama; especially, one presented in installments each of which ends in suspense: _cliff-hangers on radio_
2: a contest whose outcome is in doubt up to the very end: _the election was a cliffhanger._

Random House
1. a melodramatic adventure serial in which each installment ends in suspense in order to interest the reader or viewer in the next installment.
2. a situation or contest of which the outcome is suspensefully uncertain up to the very last moment: _The game was a cliff-hanger, but our team finally won._

Encarta:
1. ending left teasingly unresolved: an unresolved ending in a part of a serialized drama or book that leaves the audience or reader eager to know what will happen next 
2. tense situation: a situation full of tension or suspense because it is not clear what will happen next
[< early serial films in which characters were left hanging off the edge of a cliff at the end of an episode] 

ODE:
_noun_ a dramatic and exciting ending to an episode of a serial, leaving the audience in suspense and anxious not to miss the next episode.
— a story or event with a strong element of suspense: _the match was a cliffhanger right up to the final whistle._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cliffhanger
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_(film)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Perils_of_Pauline_(1914_serial)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2009)

*Βαρομετρικό χαμηλό (Cliffhanger)*

Κινηματογραφική ταινία του 1993 με πρωταγωνιστή τον Συλβέστερ Σταλόνε. Η υπόθεση και περισσότερα στοιχεία εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Ποια θα ήταν η καλύτερη από τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές όταν το *cliff hanger* χρησιμοποιείται για τη* δημιουργία σασπένς* αλλά δεν υπάρχει *φινάλε* και επομένως, δεν μπορεί να είναι «ανοιχτό»; Π.χ. στην αλλαγή πλοκής σε κρίσιμο σημείο στις τηλεοπτικές σειρές ή στην αλλαγή της ροής του λόγου ενός ομιλητή, π.χ. πριν αποκαλύψει την απάντηση σε μια ερώτηση;

Σασπένς; :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

Δηλαδή όταν ένας ομιλητής θέλει να κρέμονται όλοι απ' τα χείλη του;


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

...
Πρόκληση / διατήρηση / αύξηση ενδιαφέροντος, πρόκληση έντασης / αγωνίας;

Για να μη σαςπένσει το ενδιαφέρον, να μη μείνει μετέωρο, να μην κάνει κοιλιά (κρεμαστή) το επεισόδιο, να μην κρεμάσει η ομιλία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Δηλαδή όταν ένας ομιλητής θέλει να κρέμονται όλοι απ' τα χείλη του;


Ναίσκε. (Με σκέτο "Ναι" δεν με αφήνει, βέβαια).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2012)

Daeman, να δοκιμάσουμε το _κλιμάκωση _με την _ένταση _ή την _αγωνία_;


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

...
Βεβαίως, αν πρόκειται για αυξητική τάση, γιατί είναι και κάτι θεάματα και ακροάματα που δεν έχουν ούτε ίχνος ενδιαφέροντος.
Στον αντίποδα των δικών σου ομιλιών, δηλαδή.

Αν όμως βάλουμε σκάλες στο παιχνίδι, τι cliffhanger θα είναι αυτό; Σικέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

«...και τότε, παιδιά, ο Τοτός είπε:... Αλλά πριν δούμε τι είπε ο Τοτός, ας σκεφτούμε τον συμμαθητή μας, τον Κωστάκη, που δίνει εξετάσεις για το δίπλωμα αγγλικών. Όπως ξέρουμε, το δίπλωμα των αγγλικών... Ο Τοτός, λοιπόν,...»

Αυτό εννοώ, που θα μπορούσε να είναι και συγγραφικό τέχνασμα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

Αν εννοείς αυτό ακριβώς, δεν είναι cliffhanger, είναι go hang yourself (and take Kostakis with you) προς τον ομιλητή, αν είναι να μας γκαστρώσει μέχρι να βγάλει την ατάκα, με το τσιγκέλι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

(Συναρπαστική) εκκρεμότητα;

Πώς να τους κρατήσεις αλλιώς κρεμασμένους από τα χείλια σου, Δαίμανα; Με χειλεοκρεμάστρα;


----------



## VickyN (Jun 9, 2012)

παρέκκλιση της πλοκής;

Η κόρη μου λέει: μας τάκανε τσουρέκια


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

...
παρέκβαση: η απομάκρυνση ενός ομιλητή, ενός συγγραφέα από το κύριο θέμα: _Ο ομιλητής έφευγε συχνά από το θέμα κι έκανε μεγάλες και κουραστικές παρεκβάσεις.
_
Αλλά θέλει και κάτι για να δείξει ότι δεν είναι ανιαρή, αλλά στοχεύει στο σασπένς. 


Ναι, βρε Δόκτορα, αλλά αν το κάνει κάποιος πάνω στο καλύτερο του ανέκδοτου, την ώρα που πάει να πει την ατάκα, δεν τον σιχτιρίζουμε; Είναι θέμα κατάλληλου συγχρονισμού, διάρκειας και τρόπου σερβιρίσματος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι πράγματι τα παράθυρα / οι παρεκβάσεις που είχα αναφέρει εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ια-και-για-κλάματα&p=1966&viewfull=1#post1966

Με αναγκάζεις να δώσω παράδειγμα με τον μετρ του είδους, τον Ρόνι Κόρμπετ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Άρα «παρεκβάσεις για δημιουργία σασπένς»;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Τελικά (στην τελευταία σελίδα :angry:) ο συγγραφέας δίνει και το είδωλό του: τον Αμερικανό ραδιοσχολιαστή Paul Harvey.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2012)

Ωραία, και τώρα που είδαμε κι αυτό το cliffhanger, επίτρεψέ μου να βάλω έναν πιο χαρακτηριστικό μονόλογο του Ρόνι Κόρμπετ, όπου το ανέκδοτο των 15 δευτερολέπτων αρχίζει στην αρχή του 7λέπτου και τελειώνει στο τέλος του, αφού έχει στο μεταξύ ανοίξει όλα τα παράθυρα του Μπάκιγχαμ, λέγοντας κάθε τόσο τις κλασικές εκφράσεις του «But I wander off», «But I digress». Όχι, δεν λες «Πες το, μας πέθανες».


----------

